# where is the best place to surf fish in hampton



## zach_attack (Jul 12, 2008)

Im wondering where is the best place to surf fish in hampton 
I was thinking grandview beach
but i dont know


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

*surf fishing in hampton*

Its about the only place. There's about a 25 yd set aside for fishing at buckroe beach adjacent to the new pier construction. Don't think folks are having much luck . Probably caused by all the contractor activities.


----------



## pridekiller (Jul 6, 2008)

i always see people fishing the bank across the james river bridge.


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

pridekiller said:


> i always see people fishing the bank across the james river bridge.


Ragged Island WMA. I've caught lots of croaker, spot and blues there. Plenty of bank to claim your own area. Bugs can get pretty bad though.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Grand view is your best bet. Went the other day though and did nothing- just cremated my hoofs very badly


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay hit the nail on the head.. Buckroe is ok but if you look out into the water you will see all sorts of gill nets catching all the big fish so if you move to the other side of buckroe that will be grandview and try to fish close to the rock island which is known as bluefish rock. Expect to catch blues, puppy drums, flounder, round head (sea mullet), croaker, spot, striper, rays and that fish that expands in your hand I think its called a puffer fish.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

***note*** I did see plenty of blue fish and spanish working offshore. Tried casting all day.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

mud,

Bluefish rock is an underwater structure about 3 miles off of Grandview. 

That pile of rocks used to be a light house maybe the Grandview Light House.

I am not trying to bash you just trying to avoid future confusion.


----------

